# Filename to Title



## RoadRunner (Sep 12, 2011)

Is there a plug-in or a way to get the filename to the title field without doing it externally to LR then importing the metadata back in over the data in the catalog? I dis various searches and did not find antything.....
Thanks,
Henri


----------



## b_gossweiler (Sep 12, 2011)

John Beardy's Search Replace Transfer plugin does exactly that (among other things).

Beat


----------



## RoadRunner (Sep 12, 2011)

b_gossweiler said:


> John Beardy's Search Replace Transfer plugin does exactly that (among other things).


Beat,
Thanks, just what I needed...........
Henri


----------

